# Assault SM w/Jump Packs Tactics



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I love Assault SM w/Jump Packs, not 100% why I do, I just do. Maybe it's the modeling of them, maybe it's the concept, or something way out there. The problem I've noticed is that they aren't all that great. Well from what I've read around the interweb that don't get much praise.

I'm going back and forth between wanting to play a normal SM army or a BA army. I'm holding back on deciding on the type of BA army I'm going to build until the new stuff comes out in April.

My question to you all is what is the best way to use Assault Squads w/Jump Packs? What tactics do people use? Is there a certain combination of units that make them better? What wargear is best for them? Is Deep Striking a good idea at at all? (Seems like most people give it a thumbs down)


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Assault Marines with jump packs are hard to use effectively nowadays. If you're set on using them, your best bet is to take a full unit with a pair of flamers and a Sergeant with a power fist and go nuts. If you have the points to spare the addition of a Chaplain helps them out a ton as they don't hit terribly hard without him. I'd generally avoid Deep Striking them and instead just move up, preferably shielded behind a couple of vehicles to block line of sight.


----------



## Brwrr (Jul 7, 2009)

Space Marines are super-elite super-humans...and now they can fly! I feel the same way about them and I wish they were as awesome as they look! I want to know how to use them effectively as well. Or if they are even worth it.


----------



## Trignama (Jun 29, 2008)

Going to Agree with Katie on this one, however DS them can be useful, just depends on how you do it. I personally like to take 5 if i'm DS'ing them. I roll with a PF and 2 Plasma Guns all armed with meltabombs (minus the guy with the powerfist). The goal here is attempted deep strikes at the rear armor of enemy vehicles. Does it work alot? No not really but if it does work your opponent will definately dedicate fire at them to get rid of the annoyance, allowing other more important units to move around un-harassed. 

If you are going to use them for Assault purposes, then yeah follow Katie's advice to the T and def get a chaplain in there. Remember that being behind 6" of area terrain pretty much blocks LOS so use that to your advantage. Also jumping right next to terrain and then running them into it if you cant possibly protect them will eliminate one of two dangerous terrain takes you will have to make with jump infantry. (Still have to roll when jumping out)


----------



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Assault Marines with jump packs are hard to use effectively nowadays. If you're set on using them, your best bet is to take a full unit with a pair of flamers and a Sergeant with a power fist and go nuts. If you have the points to spare the addition of a Chaplain helps them out a ton as they don't hit terribly hard without him. I'd generally avoid Deep Striking them and instead just move up, preferably shielded behind a couple of vehicles to block line of sight.


I was going to run 1 Flamer, PW and Melta-bombs with my Assualy Squad for my SM army. To run what you suggest I'd need 20 more points, I'll see what I can squeeze out. I've also got a Chaplain w/JP that I'm going to run with them as well.

Is there any "good" way to use Deep Striking? I find it an interesting concept but when it comes to using it in a game it never seems to work or well. Is there a trick to it or does it just suck out right?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Noxnoctis22 said:


> I was going to run 1 Flamer, PW and Melta-bombs with my Assualy Squad for my SM army. To run what you suggest I'd need 20 more points, I'll see what I can squeeze out. I've also got a Chaplain w/JP that I'm going to run with them as well.
> 
> Is there any "good" way to use Deep Striking? I find it an interesting concept but when it comes to using it in a game it never seems to work or well. Is there a trick to it or does it just suck out right?


I'd strongly suggest that you exchange the power weapon and melta bombs for a power fist as it's generally a much better weapon than a power weapon and is quite effective against vehicles as well, so you won't usually miss your melta bombs.

With _Deep Strike_, it really depends on the situation and the unit that's going to be coming onto the table. With Assault Squads it's generally pretty lackluster since they're unable to move or assault on the turn they arrive, which leaves them very vulnerable to enemy shooting. The best you can do is try to land behind something that will block the enemy's line of sight so that your Assault Marines can arrive without taking much fire. Then they can move over the terrain in the following turn with their jump packs and assault something. Other units like Terminators can make excellent use of _Deep Strike_ though, so it's not that it's a bad rule in general.


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

Assault Marines were the reason I chose to play Blood Angels all those years ago. I like to take as many as I can in my BA army just because I love them. Once I started browsing the web to see how I could get better I found out that mechanized lists were the optimum choice with the current rules. I play with my Jump Marines anyways, and I pay for it with my win record, but I don't care. They look awesome.

However, the BAs specifically can make their regular overpriced Jump Marines well worth the price in my opinion. For instance, if you can manage to get them within both Dante's and Corbulo's special effect radii, they become epic. Or attach a Lemartes (or a normal chaplain) for some preferred enemy happiness.

I think that if you balance your jump troops with enough support from armored heavy support slots and tac squads in Rhinos (that how I move corbulo around, 5 man tac squads in rhinos are fairly economical for the blood angels, they can take a special weapon)


----------



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

liforrevenge said:


> Assault Marines were the reason I chose to play Blood Angels all those years ago. I like to take as many as I can in my BA army just because I love them. Once I started browsing the web to see how I could get better I found out that mechanized lists were the optimum choice with the current rules. I play with my Jump Marines anyways, and I pay for it with my win record, but I don't care. They look awesome.
> 
> However, the BAs specifically can make their regular overpriced Jump Marines well worth the price in my opinion. For instance, if you can manage to get them within both Dante's and Corbulo's special effect radii, they become epic. Or attach a Lemartes (or a normal chaplain) for some preferred enemy happiness.
> 
> I think that if you balance your jump troops with enough support from armored heavy support slots and tac squads in Rhinos (that how I move corbulo around, 5 man tac squads in rhinos are fairly economical for the blood angels, they can take a special weapon)


That's pretty much the same reason I'm liking a BA army right now. I was planning on building one but then all this news of what April might bring came out so now I'm holding off to see what comes.

I've read into some of the tactics you mentioned as well and they seems smart. I'll have to give them a shot at some point. Glad to hear you're enjoying your army even if you don't win every game. To me losing with an army you love is never a bad thing.


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

hope this video I found helped.


----------



## zeroblackstar (Feb 16, 2010)

*stands up* My name is Mark and... I to am a jump pack junkie *sobs uncontrollably*

but yeah they arent that great sadly, take a PF, coupled with a chaplain. youve got a ok-ish tank hunter and an ok-ish CC unit. But for 315pts w/chaplain seems like those points could be spent better. ie thunder hammer terms and a librarian and still have 15 points to spare. Or for a few extra points, take 3 vindicators. kinda puts it in perspective doesnt it 

useful for jumping about the place and finishing off troop choices who have taken objectives though and w/chaplain they will mince through softened up horde units like ork boys without too much trouble. But most competative players wont take 'em


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

My assault marines have always been the lynchpin of my army. A lot of people think an assault unit should be able to blow through an enemy unit completely, without really taking any casualties in return. The reality, however, is that an assault unit needs to be able to engage and neutralize enemy support elements while the core of the army goes about the mission at hand. 

I prefer a frontal assault, almost irrespective of the mission. Once I've broken my enemy's back, I can redeploy a Tactical Squad onto an objective if need be. The first three turns are focused on advancing Tactical Squads in Rhinos, using terrain to screen the Rhinos and the Rhinos to screen the assault squads. Usually on turn 2, the Tactical Squads disembark and start shooting, and the assault marines follow up with a charge against whatever the Tactical Squads have softened up. I focus the assault on a single point on the table (generally one flank or the other, but against some armies, going right up the center works quite well-- Tau and Eldar, for example, have to be charged up the center so whichever way they run, you have a relatively short distance to pursue.) 

Generally, one of two things then happens. The assault squads break through, and are exposed to shooting-- which isn't usually that big a deal; or they don't, and are stuck in a protracted combat. Either way, they usually are counter-attacked by the opposing heavy hitter squads, which brings them into a position where the Tactical Squads can then step in to neutralize them. As wonderful as Vulkan He'stan leading a unit of terminators with thunder hammers is as a counterattack unit, they don't stand up when four Tactical Squads reinforce the initial assault squad attack. 

As soon as the Tactical Squads are stuck in, fighting in the enemy's half of the table, the role of the assault squads sort of diminishes. They tend to be depleted after turn 3 anyway, so I tend to use them to bait enemy units into moving into a position they're exposed, or clear out/tie down static shooting elements in the back field. 

"So, Horus, what do you do about vehicles?" is invariably the question when I explain that kind of mounted assault. The Assault Squads do come with krak grenades standard, which is plenty against most vehicles. 90% of the vehicles in the game are AV10 on the rear armor, and when you're sticking krak grenades to them, you're looking for 4's to glance and 5+ to penetrate. Not bad for a free attack. I also issue meltaguns to each Tactical Squad, and make a point of bringing a Land Speeder with a multi-melta to zip off and deal with the most immediately threatening enemy tank. Generally, that's something like a Land Raider, Battlewagon, or Leman Russ. At 2000 points, I bring a Devastator Squad with anti-tank weapons, which also helps ensure that there's nothing the Tactical and Assault Squads can't handle when they deliver their assault.

Twenty assault marines attacking in concert are still a serious threat, if real strategy isn't your thing. Two squads will do quite a number on a point in the battle line, almost irrespective of what it's made of. I like to run my Captain and Chaplain with my Assault Squads, one leading each. The characters help keep the squads threatening after the initial assault, and making my opponent choose between putting their attention on the Assault Squads or the Tactical Squads tends to be what makes the army dangerous in the late game.


----------

